# Hello, I make monsters



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi everyone. I was referred here by a friend. My name is Christian Hanson, and I'm a special FX artist. Here are a few pics of work I've done:




























Corpse heads, my new specialty:


















Lots more at my website. Thanks for looking.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. You should just send all your horror stuff to my house. This way you can start fresh with us. 

I'm looking forward to learning from you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW they are way cool!!! No you can send um my way.................hey its my Birthday LOL. No just kidding and welcome to the forum monstercloset!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

no HZ it needs to come to my house first,then maybe to your house, hello &welcome very nice work


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey ladies First...............um yall do consider me somewhat of a lady....RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well it is your birthday


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Their Mine!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, and awesome work!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Christian! It seems like the whole lab is slowly comming here too. Nice work I have not seen your bullfrog deamon thing yet cool stuff.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic work.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and keep those pics coming


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

holey camoley! those a schweeet! Welcome to our humble abode, monstercloset (pst....send them to ME!!!!!!)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Is MY name on that list?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Welcome to the forum. Lots of fun and knowledgeable people here. 

You are very talented.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Glad you made it here, Welcome aboard!!


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the great reception. You can see my other monster stuff on my website. Just like this guy:










I'll have to post pics of the set that I built for my upcoming DVD. We're shooting it on Sunday. I'll take pics and post 'em once we're done.

Cheers, Christian


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You've created some great stuff monstercloset. Welcome and thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I dabble in the make-up dept, and I'm sure I can pick up some special effects tips from someone as talented as you! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome.
Nice pieces!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

****bowing down at your greatness****

I am speechless!
Those are fantastic!
The policy here at the Hauntforum is that all pieces made prior to joining must be surrendered at the time of joining! You then get to watch us all jump on them like vultures! But, as the rules clearly state, the person who tells you this rule gets first dibbs! NOW EVERYONE ELSE, FORM A SINGLE LINE AND ITEMS WILL BE DISTRIBUTED ACCORDINGLY!! NO PUSHING OR SHOVING AND NO LINE JUMPING! LOL
Welcome! You have stirred up quite a bit of interest already!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Very impressive work. You'll fit right in here. You should introduce yourself to Krough, his talent is right up your alley.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Christian, welcome aboard, it's always nice to see the work of a true artist.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice,Fabulous, Great... monstermaker you are indeed.
Welcome


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic heads. Welcome to the forum. You're very talented!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome I hope you like it here.


----------

